
Show HN: Bitmelo – A free tool that lets you build 8-bit games with JavaScript - impatient_bacon
https://bitmelo.com
======
impatient_bacon
Hey y'all I just launched Bitmelo, game editor to build pixel art games with
Javascript. You can code, draw tiles and tilemaps, design sound effects, view
the documentation, and playtest your game, all without having to break focus
by switching applications.

It works in your browser, but there's also a windows version available:
[https://davidbyers.itch.io/bitmelo](https://davidbyers.itch.io/bitmelo)

I built it in react, and you can check out the source code here:
[https://github.com/byersdz/bitmelo-
editor](https://github.com/byersdz/bitmelo-editor)

Bitmelo was born from my desire to have the most friction free game
development experience possible. It's heavily inspired by fantasy consoles
such as Pico 8 and Tic 80, however while I love the simple nature of their
API's I wanted to have a development experience that wasn't constrained by the
same limitations as the games you make in them.

